# Little puppy with a thousand names has a name!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I made a decision :blush: My little puppy with a thousand names will be my little miss Mika (meika) and AWNTIE Sandy is her godmother, Lisi her AWNTIE and Kitzel is her uncle, along with sooo many wonderful awntie's and uncles here.

This is a record for me. It only took 9 days to realize that she is the perfect Mika.
So...I officially introduce my new puppy...Mika.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

And here she is running free getting dirty :aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my God! Look at that picture . I love the way that you braided her. She is beyond adorable. Welcome little one.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love it! You really did set a record!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats! Are you pronouncing that Meeka or Mike-a?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Meeka


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Love it! You really did set a record!


Lol...totally. It was very difficult for me but I did it :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender::smootch::heart: oh my gosh Joanne, she's so precious :wub:. Those eyes....... 

Welcome home beautiful little Meeka :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yay! I love it! Very sweet.
Looks like she is taking after her big sister Suki in the getting dirty department!
Do you think you have another little tomboy in the making?!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :tender::smootch::heart: oh my gosh Joanne, she's so precious :wub:. Those eyes.......
> 
> Welcome home beautiful little Meeka :wub:


 Thank you AWNTIE Paula! I'm spelling it Mika. Kim had asked how I was pronouncing Mika.
We sure do love you AWNTIE ❤


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Love the name. Such a pretty name to suit that adorable little face.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Yay! I love it! Very sweet.
> Looks like she is taking after her big sister Suki in the getting dirty department!
> Do you think you have another little tomboy in the making?!


Thank you Kathleen.
Mika is as prissy as you can get and not even close to being like my little tomboy.
No fluff in this house can keep up with Suki. Suki is like a gymnast/boxer/runner yet chilled like a surfer. My little tomboy is one of a kind, lol.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Love the name. Such a pretty name to suit that adorable little face.


Awe...thank you Kathy. She's very sweet indeed. I'm in love ❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> And here she is running free getting dirty :aktion033:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> :dothewave::cheer::cheer::dothewave::clap::clap::clap:
> ...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love her name, and looking at that little face, she does look like a Mika! 
Whew!!!!! Finally!!! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love her name, congratulations!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wooooheeee Congratulations!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

She looks like a real Sweetheart and wishing you the very best of luck with little Mika


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Such a pretty little Mika.:wub:

I wish she and Fifi could play together.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay Mika! What a sweet face


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> maddysmom said:
> 
> 
> > And here she is running free getting dirty :aktion033:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I love her name, and looking at that little face, she does look like a Mika!
> Whew!!!!! Finally!!! She's beautiful!!!


Haha...you sound like my co-workers! They want to celebrate that I made a decision on a name already.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Such a pretty little Mika.:wub:
> 
> I wish she and Fifi could play together.


I know Sylvia...that would be sooo darn cute...the two of them playing, romping around. My little one is so fat, she literally rolls over when trying to scratch her side, lol. Fifi would probably think she was playing with a beach ball. How I wish I still lived on the West Coast.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I know this thread is two years old but we have had another name change. Little puppy with a thousand names aka Mika is officially Ling Ling now


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> I know this thread is two years old but we have had another name change. Little puppy with a thousand names aka Mika is officially Ling Ling now


Joanne, you are a total hoot! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

hahah I was so confused. I thought, "How did I miss Joanne's post on getting a new baby??" In any case, I loved seeing that sweet face!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh so adorable! love her running and full of fun. Love her name too.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, you are a total hoot! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


HA...my DD exact words!
I love the name Mika but Ling Ling is such a fun name, besides the fact, it was one of two things, a name change or another puppy :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dove's Mommy said:


> hahah I was so confused. I thought, "How did I miss Joanne's post on getting a new baby??" In any case, I loved seeing that sweet face!!


Awe...THANKYOU.
No new puppy here!! Awntie has a hard time making decisions when it comes to names. That perfect name that fits her personality.
Ling Ling is actually ahead of the game. 
My poor little SUKI was Summer-Sage, Zoe, Chloe, Mia, Gigi, Junko, Fifi and Lily, haha!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maglily said:


> oh so adorable! love her running and full of fun. Love her name too.


Thanks Brenda!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:biggrin: Ling Ling (aka Mika) is adorable no matter what her name is! :rofl: I had few good chuckles just reading this thread and truth be told  it makes me feel better about having so many nicknames for Aviannah! :biggrin:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :biggrin: Ling Ling (aka Mika) is adorable no matter what her name is! :rofl: I had few good chuckles just reading this thread and truth be told  it makes me feel better about having so many nicknames for Aviannah! :biggrin:


Thanks Denise! And there's nothing wrong with following the trend :blush:


----------

